# auto joke: fwd car with rear chrome cover



## racsan (May 15, 2009)

took a old 8.8 cover that had rust-through holes, painted it with chrome spray and hung it underneath the taurus, next i need a 4x4 emblem for the trunk deck. looks real at first glance.


----------



## imported_dakuda (May 18, 2009)

Go big or go home.

You should wheel the Taurus now...


----------



## Waterwelldude (May 18, 2009)

A set of 3" duel pipes out each side might look pretty cool.


----------



## racsan (May 19, 2009)

3" dual pipes would be more exhaust displacement than motor displacement, wouldnt see much smoke in the winter.


----------



## Waterwelldude (May 19, 2009)

They wouldn't have to be real, but they might complement the chrome cover.


----------



## rando cammando (May 19, 2009)

Get some spinning hub caps from auto zone make it look right


----------



## racsan (May 20, 2009)

ive thought about "V8" emblems for the front fenders and a "4x4" emblem for the trunk deck. id did put some short bolts in the cover where there was just empty holes showing


----------

